# uterus lining cd 9 ??



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

just had my scan... follies are great, 15mm 16mm and 17 mm... BUT my uterus lining only 6mm ... he said i need to go back for another scan tomorrow to see if it has thickened ... reckon i should ovulate ...friday or saturday ... does anyone have experience with how much a normal uterus lining should be by now... and how long does it take to thicken it ?? i know that it needs to be around 10mm for them to implant...any advice would be great xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

My lining was only 7mm on my last cycle and I'm currently pg with twins.  Generally clinics will let you go ahead with anything over 6.5mm although generally it's thought that 8mm and over is best (not 10mm).  The most important is a triple stripe.  I reckon your lining will be nearly 8mm by Saturday ^fingers crossed^  Good luck!


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

thankyou... i hope so   ... congrates on your twins... i keep telling dh id like triplets lol... but would just be glad for a bfp at the mo xx


----------



## tam685 (Jun 17, 2013)

you were right its grown 3mm overnight   its now 9.4 mm xx


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

Result!  Now you can stop panicking


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice one Tam


----------

